# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  المنهج العلمي لطلاب العلم الشرعي

## أبو معاذ حسين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ما رائيكم بارك الله فيكم في كتاب ( المنهج العلمي لطلاب العلم الشرعي )  للشيخ ذياب الغامدي

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم

----------


## أبو مجاهد الحنبلي

كتاب نافع قيم جداً ، ولو أدرجت معه مكتبة العلامة عبد العزيز الطريفي لكي تستفيد منها ..
ومعها منهج العلامة سليمان العلوان فك الله أسره .. وحاول توازن بينهما فاذا وجدت نقصا في الاول تجد اتصالاً في الثاني ..
وفقك الله تعالى ..

----------


## أبو البراء القحطاني

أخي الأدهمي وفقك الله و فتح عليك
هذا الكتاب قدم له وقرظه الشيخ العلامة / د.عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن بن جبرين - رحمه الله-
و في الحقيقة فإنني قد تُهت كثيراً و تخبطت بين الكثير المناهج العلمية 
و لم ينتظم لي سير و يجد لي طلب
حتى وفقني الله و حصلت على هذا المنهج المميز 
فأستعنت بالله ولملمت شتات أفكاري و جمعت شعث كتبي و أوراقي
و مضيت عليه مستعين بالله مقتدياً بما أشار به الشيخ في منهجه من توجيهات و نصائح
و لازلت في منتصف الطريق و لله الحمد فقد بداء يتضح لي في الأفق نور فجر جديد
من التحصيل العلمي الذي كنت و لازلت أبحث عنه و أجدّ في طلبه
فلله الحمد و المنة
وفي الختام 
أخي الأدهمي نصيحتي لك /
عرفت فألزم
و بالله التوفيق

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كتاب مفيد نافع , البلاغة فيه ظاهرة , والفوائد فيه ماتعة...

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكن مما يحسن التنبيه عليه , وهو في الحقيقة مما يدهش:
عدم انسجام هذا المنهج مع المدة المحددة له.
وإلا فهل يعقل أن يقرأ أحد قراءة ضبط ودرس هذه الكتب :

1ـ حفظ 17 جزءا.
2ـ حفظ نصف بلوغ المرام.
3ـ الشريعة للآجري.
4ـ التدمرية مع شرح لها.
5ـ شرح الاصفهانية.
6ـ 12 جزءا من مجموع الفتاوى.
7ـ منهاج السنة.
8ـ بيان تلبيس الجهمية
9ـ النحو الوافي.
10ـ روضة الناضر مع " المذكرة" للشنقيطي.
11ـ الاتقان في علوم القرآن.
12ـ الرائد في علم الفرائض..
13_ المغني.
14ـ  مجموع الفتاوى( من 21 إلى النهاية)
15ـ فتح القدير .
16 الآداب الشرعية.

هل يعقل أن تقر أ هذه كلها في 6 أشهر.!!!
 هذا لايمكن.
إلا إن أريد التصفح!!

فالعلم يؤخذ جملة جملة ..
ومن كبر اللقمة غص بها..

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: وهناك أمور تحتاج للمناقشة فكيف يقرأ المبتدأ " منهاج السنة أو بيان تلبيس الجهمية"!! .


بارك الله في الشيخ .. ونفع به.

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

هذا الكتاب رائع جدا 
مارأيت برنامج لطلاب العلم الشرعي أسهل منه والكتاب فيه من الدرر والفوائد ما لا يوجد في غيره فهو كتاب نفيس في بابه والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو البراء القحطاني

> كتاب مفيد نافع , البلاغة فيه ظاهرة , والفوائد فيه ماتعة...
> 
>  لكن مما يحسن التنبيه عليه , وهو في الحقيقة مما يدهش:
> عدم انسجام هذا المنهج مع المدة المحددة له.
> وإلا فهل يعقل أن يقرأ أحد قراءة ضبط ودرس هذه الكتب ........ 
> هل يعقل أن تقر أ هذه كلها في 6 أشهر.!!!


أخي الكريم 
وفقك الله وفتح عليك
الشيخ حفظه الله ذكر أن على طالب العلم أن يُتم البرنامج في سنتين بمعدل 6 أشهر لكل مرحلة
و ذكر أن من أُتي همة عالية فله أن يُتمه في أقل من ذلك إذا سلم من العوائق و الصوارف
ثم قال الشيخ حفظه الله :
و من ضاق به الزمن , فله أن يمد حبلاً من الوقت ما يحيط به المنهج العلمي (فاتقوا الله ما أستطعتم)
" وما أمرتكم بأمر فأتوا منه ما استطعتم".انتهى
و أظن الشيخ يقصد بالستة أشهر لمن كان متفرغاً تماماً لهذا المنهج دون الإشتغال بغيره
لا دراسة و لا عملا بل تفرغ تام للعلم . و الله أعلم



> وهناك أمور تحتاج للمناقشة فكيف يقرأ المبتدأ " منهاج السنة أو بيان تلبيس الجهمية"!! .
> 
> 
> بارك الله في الشيخ .. ونفع به.


أخي المبارك بإذن الله
الشيخ ذكر هذان الكتابان في نهاية المرحلة الرابعة
أي في آخر مراحل المنهج العلمي
و الطالب في هذا المرحلة ليس بطالب مبتديء بل أصبح فمؤهلاً لقرائتهما
و لقراءة فتاوى شيخ الإسلام كما قرر ذلك الشيخ ذياب
ثم إن الشيخ قرر هذا البرنامج من خلال الواقع و التجربة 
و من خلال تطبيقه على طلابه وقال عنه :
" فكل ما رسمناه لم يكن زبداً يقذفه طيش الفكر أو رذاذت يلفظها رأس القلم ....
بل إنها معالم سلفية , و تجارب علمية, قد فرضتها الأمانة العلمية و النصيحة الأخوية "انتهى
وهذا المنهج كما بينت راجعه و قرظه و قدم له :
الشيخ العلامة /د.عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن بن جبرين -رحمه الله تعالى -

----------


## أحمد الأغواطي

السلام عليكم 
هل يمكن وضع الكتاب على الموقع لكي نستفيد منه وأرجوا أن يكون مصور

----------


## محمد ناصر السنه المصرى

> كتاب مفيد نافع , البلاغة فيه ظاهرة , والفوائد فيه ماتعة...
> 
>  لكن مما يحسن التنبيه عليه , وهو في الحقيقة مما يدهش:
> عدم انسجام هذا المنهج مع المدة المحددة له.
> وإلا فهل يعقل أن يقرأ أحد قراءة ضبط ودرس هذه الكتب :
> 
> 1ـ حفظ 17 جزءا.
> 2ـ حفظ نصف بلوغ المرام.
> 3ـ الشريعة للآجري.
> ...


يا أخى الطالب لن ينتقل إلى هذا الا بعد اتقان المراحل الثلاثه الاول 
فما سيدونه قليل هذا إن كان أتقن 
والا فلا
ثانيا هذا المنهج ليس نظرى 
بل هو مجرب عمليا والشيخ أخرج طلاب على هذا المنهج وقول لك 
أخرجهم فى أقل من المده المذكورة
والمنهج ممتاز 
ولكن للأسف المشايخ هنا يكرهون تطبيق تجارب الغير
ويضيعون سنوات الطالب 
وعندنا الشيخ يقرأ أبحاثه فى العقيده  وكتبه التى سيطبعها قبل أن يعطى لطلابه متن الاجروميه 
فقط عقيده عقيده تخصصه هو والله المستعان
وأخيرا أخى
أحبك فى الله

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

> أخي الأدهمي وفقك الله و فتح عليك
> هذا الكتاب قدم له وقرظه الشيخ العلامة / د.عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن بن جبرين - رحمه الله-
> و في الحقيقة فإنني قد تُهت كثيراً و تخبطت بين الكثير المناهج العلمية 
> و لم ينتظم لي سير و يجد لي طلب
> حتى وفقني الله و حصلت على هذا المنهج المميز 
> فأستعنت بالله ولملمت شتات أفكاري و جمعت شعث كتبي و أوراقي
> و مضيت عليه مستعين بالله مقتدياً بما أشار به الشيخ في منهجه من توجيهات و نصائح
> و لازلت في منتصف الطريق و لله الحمد فقد بداء يتضح لي في الأفق نور فجر جديد
> من التحصيل العلمي الذي كنت و لازلت أبحث عنه و أجدّ في طلبه
> ...



اتمنى ان تشاركني معك
abo_abdullah33@hotmail.com

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

> كتاب مفيد نافع , البلاغة فيه ظاهرة , والفوائد فيه ماتعة...
> 
>  لكن مما يحسن التنبيه عليه , وهو في الحقيقة مما يدهش:
> عدم انسجام هذا المنهج مع المدة المحددة له.
> وإلا فهل يعقل أن يقرأ أحد قراءة ضبط ودرس هذه الكتب :
> 
> 1ـ حفظ 17 جزءا.
> 2ـ حفظ نصف بلوغ المرام.
> 3ـ الشريعة للآجري.
> ...




مادام للشيخ ابن جبرين خلاص مايحتاج فالكتاب تمام

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18851

كتاب جديد ( المنهج العلمي ) للشيخ ذياب الغامدي

----------


## بلعلمي عبد الناصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا البرنامج العلمي للمتفرغين من طلبة العلم الذين يقرؤون المتون ويضبطونها على أيدي المشائخ.
فهل هناك من منهج علمي لمن يريد طلب العلم الشرعي من أصحاب المهن التي تستغرق جل أوقاتهم وفي بلدان يعز فيها المشائخ؟ .

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

* من رام أخذه جملة ذهب عنه جملة:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عن يونس بن يزيد، قال: قال لي ابن شهاب: يا يونس لا تكابر العلم؛ فإن العلم أودية، فأيها أخذت فيه قطع بك قبل أن تبلغه، ولكن خذه مع الأيام والليالي ولا تأخذ العلم جملة، فإن من رام أخذه جملة ذهب عنه جملة، ولكن الشيء بعد الشيء مع الأيام والليالي" [جامع بيان العلم وفضله 1/359, ط: الزهيري]

----------


## أبو ياسر الجهني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله المستعان العلماء يكتبون في المنهجيات ويتعبون ونحن ماذا نحفظ وماذا نقرا؟ نعم المنهجية بلا شك مهمة ولن أيـــــــن العمل كل من يعرف المتون وشروحها ولكـــــــن الكسل ... العلماء ذهبوا انطلقوا إلى طلب العلم .
رسالة من محب .

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

ما رأيكم يا اخوه نبدأ مستعنين  بالله ام ماذا ؟ 

لقد تعبت من كثرة الكلام

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

اين انتم بارك الله فيكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذا البرنامج العلمي للمتفرغين من طلبة العلم الذين يقرؤون المتون ويضبطونها على أيدي المشائخ.
> فهل هناك من منهج علمي لمن يريد طلب العلم الشرعي من أصحاب المهن التي تستغرق جل أوقاتهم وفي بلدان يعز فيها المشائخ؟ .


يرفع.

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد ناصر السنه المصرى

هذا المنهج منهج موفق جدا

----------


## سالم الميموني

قال الإمام وكيع بن الجراح - رحمه الله - : ( إذا أردت أن تحفظ الحديث فاعمل به ) .
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير .

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

.......
للرفع

----------


## أبو البراء القحطاني

> ما رأيكم يا اخوه نبدأ مستعنين بالله ام ماذا ؟





> لقد تعبت من كثرة الكلام




أخي الأدهمي وفقك الله و فتح عليك وزادك من فضله
قدمت لك النصيحة في ردي الأول 
عرفت فألزم
قسم المراحل الأربع على تقسيم تستطيعه
 و لا تحمل نفسك ما لا تطيق
فتترك الطلب أو تنقطع في نصف الطريق
و تذكر كلام الحبيب صلى الله عليه و سلم : 
" احرص على ما ينفعك واستعن بالله و لا تعجز "
و قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم : 
"سددوا وقاربوا واغدوا وروحوا وشيء من الدلجة والقصد القصد تبلغوا"

----------


## أبو المعالي الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، 
قد سطّر فضيلة الشيخ ذياب في هذا الكتاب منهجا علميا رائعا ، 
لكنه يحتاج من طالب العلم إلى طول نفس ونهمة في التحصيل ، فإن مثل هذه الخطة التي رسمها الشيخ تستدعي علوا في الهمة وبذلا واسعا من الجهد والوقت كما تستدعي فهما وزكاءً ، 
ومنهجية الكتاب لا تتأتى على طريقة المقصرين والذوّاقين ، ولا ينسجم معها التواني بين الإقدام والإحجام ،
 فهذه عوائق في طريق الطلب فكيف هي في طريق الاجتهاد ؟ 
وحسبك من الكتاب كاتبه ومن قدّم له ، أعظم الله الأجر لهما ، 
أسأل الله لنا علو الهمة والمُضي في طريق الجد والعمل .

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

ولعل هذا الموضوع يفيدك ؛ وقد سطرته من أجل سؤالك أخي الفاضل :
منهجية التعامل مع المنهجيات في العلم الشرعي...

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمان أمين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذا البرنامج العلمي للمتفرغين من طلبة العلم الذين يقرؤون المتون ويضبطونها على أيدي المشائخ.
> فهل هناك من منهج علمي لمن يريد طلب العلم الشرعي من أصحاب المهن التي تستغرق جل أوقاتهم وفي بلدان يعز فيها المشائخ؟ .


http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=64233

----------


## أبو ذر القاهري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذا البرنامج العلمي للمتفرغين من طلبة العلم الذين يقرؤون المتون ويضبطونها على أيدي المشائخ.
> فهل هناك من منهج علمي لمن يريد طلب العلم الشرعي من أصحاب المهن التي تستغرق جل أوقاتهم وفي بلدان يعز فيها المشائخ؟ .


*أخي الكريم*
*سأعطيك هنا ثلاثة روابط ، وبمشيئة الله سوف* *تستفيد منها :*
*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=475760*
*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=63802*
*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=78271*

----------


## اليربوتي

السلام عليكم 
الرابط للكتاب في
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=390144

----------


## أم صفاء

> أخي الأدهمي وفقك الله و فتح عليك وزادك من فضله
> قدمت لك النصيحة في ردي الأول 
> عرفت فألزم
> قسم المراحل الأربع على تقسيم تستطيعه
>  و لا تحمل نفسك ما لا تطيق
> فتترك الطلب أو تنقطع في نصف الطريق
> و تذكر كلام الحبيب صلى الله عليه و سلم : 
> " احرص على ما ينفعك واستعن بالله و لا تعجز "
> و قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم : 
> "سددوا وقاربوا واغدوا وروحوا وشيء من الدلجة والقصد القصد تبلغوا"


قول سديد بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو مالك الحنبلي

السلام عليكم لقد سمعت أن الشيخ ذياب طبع الكتاب في طبعة جديدة وفيها زيادات وفوائد كثيرة جدا .
أرجو من طلاب الشيخ أو ممن يعرف الشيخ أن يحصل لنا على هذه النسخة ويضيفها هنا لعموم الفائدة 
مهم مهم .

----------


## أبو مالك الحنبلي

نقلا من كتاب «المنهج العلمي» للشيخ ذياب الغامدي وفقه الله .
(العَزِيْمَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ : فإنَّنَا نُوْصِي عَامَّةَ المُسْلِمِيْنَ مِنْ غَيْرِ طُلابِ العِلْمِ الشَّرْعِيِّ مِمَّنْ لا يَعْلَمُوْنَ كَثِيْرًا مِنْ مَعَالِمِ وحَقَائِقِ الدِّيْنِ، بأنْ يَأخُذُوا بِهَذِه العَزِيْمَةِ الأخَوِيَّةِ .
ومَا ذَاكَ إلاَّ أنَّ أعْدَاءَ الدِّيْنِ لَمْ يَزَالُوا يَنْفِثُوْنَ سُمُوْمَ أفْكَارِهِم، ويَبْسِطُوْنَ ألْسِنَتَهُم في عَقِيْدَةِ وأخْلاقِ المُسْلِمِيْنَ مِنْ قَبْلُ ومِنْ بَعْدُ .
لاسِيَّما أنَّنا نَعْيِشُ أيَّامًا حَالِكَةً مُهْلِكَةً؛ حَيْثُ ظَهَرَ فيها الجَهْلُ، وقَلَّ العِلْمُ، ونَدَّ الحَقُّ، وعَلا البَاطِلُ، وكَثُرَ الخَبَثُ ...!
لأجْلِ هَذا وغَيْرِه؛ فَقَدْ حَقَّتِ النَّصِيْحَةُ الإيْمَانِيَّةُ بأنْ تَشْمَلَ العَامَّةَ مِنَ المُسْلِمِيْنَ، وذَلِكَ بِرَسْمِ قَاعِدَةٍ عِلْمِيَّةٍ عَامَّةٍ يَشْتَرِكُ فيها الجَمِيْعُ، مِمَّا سَتَكُوْنُ إنْ شَاءَ اللهُ عَوْنًا لعُمْوُمْ المُسْلِمِيْنَ لَفَهْمِ دِيْنِهِم، وحِصْنًا مَنِيْعًا مِنْ عَادِيَةِ الأفْكَارِ المَشْبُوْهَةِ، والثَّقَافَاتِ الدَّخِيْلَةِ السَّائِمَةِ في قَنَوَاتِ الإعْلامِ هُنَا وهُنَاكَ .
وذَلِكَ مِنْ خِلالِ بَعْضِ الكُتُبِ الإسْلامِيَّةِ، الَّتِي نَرَى مِنَ الأهَمِيَّةِ بِمَكَانٍ قِرَاءتَها، واقْتِنَاءهَا لَدَى جَمِيْعِ المُسْلِمِيْنَ لاسِيَّما هَذِه الأيَّامَ العَصِيْبَةَ .
فَمِنْ تِلْكَ الكُتُبِ مَا يَلي :
1ـ قِرَاءةُ «القَوْلِ السَّدِيْدِ في مَقَاصِدِ التَّوْحِيْدِ« للشَّيْخِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ السَّعْدِيِّ، تَحْقِيْقُ صَبْرِي شَاهِيْنَ .
2ـ قِرَاءةُ «عَقِيْدَةِ التَّوْحِيْدِ« للشَّيْخِ صَالِحٍ الفَوْزَانِ، طَبْعةُ العَاصِمَةِ .
3ـ قِرَاءةُ تَفْسِيْرِ «زُبْدَةِ التَّفْسِيْرِ« للشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الأشْقَرَ، طَبْعةُ دَارِ النَّفَائِسِ، أو «تَيْسِيْرِ الكَرِيْمِ الرَّحْمَنِ« للشَّيخِ العَلامَةِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ السَّعْدِيِّ .
4ـ قِرَاءةُ «الرَّحِيْقِ المُخْتُوْمِ« للشِّيْخِ صَفي الرَّحْمَنِ المُبَارَكْفُوْ  رِيِّ، مَعَ مَلْحُوْظَةِ : أنْ تَكُوْنَ القِرَاءةُ مِنْ نَسَبِ النَّبِيِّ ﷺ، وأسْرَتِه .
5ـ قِرَاءةُ المُجَلَّدِ الأوَّلِ مِنْ كِتَابِ «المُلَخَّصِ الفِقْهِيِّ« للشِّيْخِ صَالِحِ الفَوْزَانِ، وهُوَ عِبَارَةٌ عَنْ رُبْعِ العِبَادَاتِ، طَبْعَةُ دَارِ العَاصِمَةِ .
6ـ قَرِاءةُ «رِيَاضِ الصَّالِحِيْنَ« للإمَامِ النَّوَوِيِّ، تَحْقِيْقُ عَلَيِّ بنِ حَسَنَ الحَلَبِيِّ .
7ـ قَرِاءةُ «تَزْكِيَةِ النُّفُوْسِ« لأحْمَدَ فَرِيْدٍ، وآخَرِيْنَ .
8ـ قَرِاءةُ «حِصْنِ المُسْلِمِ« للشَّيْخِ سَعِيْدِ بنِ وَهْفٍ القَحْطَانِيِّ، مَعَ مَلْحُوظةِ: حِفْظِ مَا يُمْكِنُ حِفْظُه مِنَ الأحَادِيْثِ لاسِيَّمَا أذْكَارُ الصَّبَاحِ والمَسَاءِ .
((أقْصِدُ بالعَامَّةِ هُنا : مَنْ يُحْسِنُ القِرَاءةَ والكِتَابَةَ مَعْ فَهْمٍ صَحِيْحٍ : كالمُشْتَغِلِيْ  نَ بالعُلُوْمِ الطَّبِيْعِيَّة  ِ، والرِّياضِيَّةِ  ، والفَلَكِيَّةِ، كالطبِّ، والهَنْدَسَةِ وغَيْرِها، وكَذَا أهْلُ المِهَنِ والحِرَفِ والصِّنَاعَاتِ.))

----------

